# X11 et le Xterm



## Illuvatar (7 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

J'ai une question au sujet de X11 et je me demande même si la réponse n'a pas été donnée dans un avosmac précedent :
Comment fait on pour annuler le lancement automatique du XTerm au lancement de X11 ? Y-a-t-il un fichier à éditer ?

Merci d'avance.

@+


----------



## avosmac (7 Janvier 2005)

Il faut éditer le fichier xinitrc et placer un signe # devant la ligne comprenant xterm

sudo pico /private/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc


----------



## Illuvatar (8 Janvier 2005)

Hello,

Merci de la réponse. Maintenant je me souviens plus ou moins. l'info est sorti je crois à 2 reprises sur avosmac avec le mysterieus fichier xinitrc ( le nom fichier m'avait marqué mais pas son usage.   ).
Merci encore.

@+


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Janvier 2005)

Illuvatar a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> Merci de la réponse. Maintenant je me souviens plus ou moins. l'info est sorti je crois à 2 reprises sur avosmac avec le mysterieus fichier xinitrc ( le nom fichier m'avait marqué mais pas son usage.   ).
> Merci encore.
> ...



Ainsi donc, Eru lui même n'est pas omnipotent ? C'est Melkor qui va être content d'apprendre ça !


----------



## Illuvatar (9 Janvier 2005)

Hello,



> Ainsi donc, Eru lui même n'est pas omnipotent ? C'est Melkor qui va être content d'apprendre ça !



Je suis trop occupé avec la Grande Musique poru me soucier de chose aussi terre à terre que le fichier xinitrc  

@+


----------

